# Gosling Question



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

Any idea on there to type of goslings they maybe? I know different kind of geese & come down to thinking maybe the little dark one is Toulouse are African and the little yellowish one is a white embden... But doesn't it have a little color on it's back as a goslings? Ugh maybe both are Pilgrim.. I didn't see a knob for it to be African... Ugh l just know... I can add more pictures if need be 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm no expert, but Toulouse have orange bills, so I'm thinking Chinese on the dark one and Embden on the light one-it looks just like my Embden when he was tiny! Note: Embden geese have very dark blue eyes!!!


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

spidy1 said:


> I'm no expert, but Toulouse have orange bills, so I'm thinking Chinese on the dark one and Embden on the light one-it looks just like my Embden when he was tiny! Note: Embden geese have very dark blue eyes!!!


I have talked to someone who raises Toulouse, I asked her & said their bill is black when young & orange when older...

I don't think it's chinese I was told Chinese 
& African has some kind of knob & there is no knob, but I'm like you not a expert..

The little yellow one's eyes are really so dark I never thought to see if she/he has blue eyes, thanks for the information tomorrow I'm going to have to look! 

I guess it's just a waiting game, wish the type was on the box.. :-(

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The knob on the African and Chinese doesn't come in until they are about 4 to 6 months old.


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

goathiker said:


> The knob on the African and Chinese doesn't come in until they are about 4 to 6 months old.


Oh okay, thank you

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty much a "wait and see" at this age! What kind are they? 100% Cute!


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

Karen said:


> Yeah, it's pretty much a "wait and see" at this age! What kind are they? 100% Cute!


Still so young thought 
But you can't change what they are, so my waiting begins. I'm still waiting on my ducks,turkeys,and now them so it's just another to add. I kbow what there are just not there sex 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

